# Ootheca identification guide



## Ian

I have been gathering all the photos I have of oothecae, and have been building up an ootheca identification guide. If anyone has any photos they can add, then I can throw them up as well!

Oothecae photos


----------



## Asa

This should be another sticky...


----------



## Ian

Yea okay, I guess it could prove fairly helpful.


----------



## Asa

Imagine all the people that wouldn't be asking 'what ooth is this'


----------



## timp

Thanks, but the larger images aren't loading when I click the thumbnails:

"Sorry chaps. You have just slapped a dead page on the head."


----------



## Ian

Sorry, when I changed servers I didn't copy across all the files.

I will try and update them some time, if I can dig out all the ootheca photos!


----------



## collinchang635

I've seen a lot of ooths in my house and im not so sure what ooths they are. If I see another one i'll try to get a pic and I live in Malaysia by the way (If that helps in any way to identify the ooth). These ooths are really, really common around Malaysia. (Well at least where I live) The ooths are also very small.


----------



## After Effect

Thanks to this I know what I got!!  Thought it was European but my ooth is a Chinese


----------



## cloud jaguar

I can't see any of the pictures


----------



## Kruszakus

http://www.mantopia.dk/ootheca.htm

This guide is cool too.

But some temperatures are a bit too warm, and with Gongylus it should be a little bit more humid, or else them nymphs will pop out with bent necks.

And if I understand, Brunneria borealis ooths need a 8-10 weeks diapause.


----------



## agent A

Kruszakus said:


> http://www.mantopia.dk/ootheca.htmThis guide is cool too.
> 
> But some temperatures are a bit too warm, and with Gongylus it should be a little bit more humid, or else them nymphs will pop out with bent necks.
> 
> And if I understand, Brunneria borealis ooths need a 8-10 weeks diapause.


when I click the link, and error message says this page cannot be displayed.


----------



## Penguin

I have a pic for you :]

this is a Miomantis Caffra Ootheca (Springbok mantis), one of my Mantids layed it on her stick I made for her

http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll43/CelesteTheDork/?action=view&amp;current=DSC02568.jpg


----------



## guapoalto049

Here's a photo of a few ooths I keep for size comparison. From left to right its _Tenodera angustipennis_ (narrow winged mantis), _Gongylus gongylodes_ (violin), _Tenodera aridifolia sinensis_ (Chinese), and _Rhombodera stalii_ (Indonesian shield):


----------



## stiff

do you have a guide that shows the stages of growth for mantis? i would understand it not it seems like a lot of work.


----------



## Chivalry

stiff said:


> do you have a guide that shows the stages of growth for mantis? i would understand it not it seems like a lot of work.


This site is pretty good for that. http://www.mantisonline.de/index.php?lan=en


----------



## blackmerlin

This guide is cool


----------



## TheOtherSpecies

Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## Vespertino

Hi peeps! I was browsing this thread hoping to ID some ooths that I bought but ran into some trouble with the links.

http://www.mantopia.dk/ootheca.htm appears to be an expired site, has this site moved or does anyone know if the owner discontinued the site?

Also http://insectstore.com/praying-mantis-ootheca-identification-guide seems to have broken images so I was unable to use it as a resource.

Does anyone have some other web resources to share?


----------



## PrayingMantisPets

Vespertino said:


> Hi peeps! I was browsing this thread hoping to ID some ooths that I bought but ran into some trouble with the links.
> 
> http://www.mantopia.dk/ootheca.htm appears to be an expired site, has this site moved or does anyone know if the owner discontinued the site?
> 
> Also http://insectstore.com/praying-mantis-ootheca-identification-guide seems to have broken images so I was unable to use it as a resource.
> 
> Does anyone have some other web resources to share?


Here ya go!

http://www.mantisonline.eu/index.php?lan=en&amp;show=ooths&amp;content={%22subshow%22:%22species_mantids%22,%22level_right%22:%22%22,%22level_left%22:%22all%22}


----------



## Mantis Man13

Nice guide!


----------



## ignatz

What happened to this project? I thought it was an excellent idea...and I went to contribute some photos but the links are all dead...


----------



## CosbyArt

ignatz said:


> What happened to this project? I thought it was an excellent idea...and I went to contribute some photos but the links are all dead...


Links such as a similar ooth photo catalog posted by PrayingMantisPets is still working. Ian though is still around, shoot him a PM or contact him at his website and ask. Looking at his last post in the thread it appears the work got too time consuming for him to update it - 10 years ago.



Ian said:


> Sorry, when I changed servers I didn't copy across all the files.
> 
> I will try and update them some time, if I can dig out all the ootheca photos!


----------

